# Gaming Toolbox



## Miles Pilitus (Aug 10, 2006)

I haven't been able to check the site in a week, so pardon me if I missed the site redesign, but where did the on-line gaming toolbox go? That had a bunch of great links aggregated in one place that was easy to use at the gaming table.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 10, 2006)

Here is the link. 

http://www.enworld.org/index.php?page=toolbox


Humm looks like they have cleaned up the front page and got rid of the link. I haven't the foggest idea where you could find it now?

Luckly I put the link in my favorites. 


YS


----------



## Morrus (Aug 10, 2006)

To be honest, I'd not heard anyone mention it in over a year - I figured nobody was using it!

If people are using it, then I figure it's probably time for it to be updated a little anyway.  So, let's update the page and add the link back to the front page.

To start:

1) Are any of the links not working?

2) Can any be replaced with better versions?

3) Have any new tools appeared in the last year worth adding?

Note that all items must be web-based (i.e. not things you have to download).


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 10, 2006)

I use it all the time for my play by post games.   


YS


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 10, 2006)

Generate Name doesn't work, the Calculate Encounter Level & XP link doesn't work, and the Craft/Brew/Scribe Calculator doesn't work either (404's on each)

A lot of people use Invisible Castle (invisiblecastle.com) for their online roller, since it saves rolls.

I'd like to hear people's input on other tools. I used this a lot, and then not as much as I wanted to have some of the links be updated... It is really useful, though.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 10, 2006)

Here is an updated link to the _Encounter Level & XP Calculator_.

http://nazaire.home.insightbb.com/calculator.htm


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 10, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Here is an updated link to the _Encounter Level & XP Calculator_.
> 
> http://nazaire.home.insightbb.com/calculator.htm



 Great link, YS! I like that you can put in non-whole numbers, too (ie, if a creature was CR, boosted up a bit, you can put in CR 2.5)


----------



## dpmcalister (Sep 23, 2006)

*Broken Link*

http://spitfire.ausys.se/johan/npcmaker/default.stm doesn't work


----------



## morandir62 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Broken link*

http://www.aarg.net/~minam/npc2.cgi


----------



## Khaalis (Dec 20, 2006)

*Bad Link*

Hello. There is a bad link in the Online Toolbox.
The "Calculate Encounter Level & XP" link is bad.

Object not found!
The requested URL was not found on this server.
Error 404


----------



## Guidosgt (Apr 28, 2007)

*Link to generate NPC Group is broken*

the title says it all


----------



## Wonzling (Nov 15, 2007)

EDIT: Just saw my post was redundant.


----------



## MarauderX (Dec 16, 2007)

*Calculate Encounter Level & XP*

Link is dead.  Is there a good replacement?


----------



## Ldysabella (Feb 3, 2008)

*Broken link*

Generate NPC Group is not reachable.


----------



## bilwar (May 29, 2008)

*Broken Links*

Primary Dice roller link does not work

Generate plant Desription link does not work

NPC Side Plot Generator Link does not work

Generate Weapon Name Link does not work

Generate NPC Group Link does not work


----------



## blargney the second (May 29, 2008)

Hey, that was my dice roller!

I'll try to get that up again asap.
-blarg


----------



## blargney the second (May 29, 2008)

Fixed it and rehosted it.  Here's the dice roller:
http://www.redhotswing.com/Portals/0/DiceRoller.html

-blarg


----------



## Keith Robinson (May 29, 2008)

MarauderX said:
			
		

> Link is dead.  Is there a good replacement?




I have a copy on The Kyngdoms site, plus a couple of other utilities:

XP Calculator
Dice Server

Check out here for more useful items.


----------



## blargney the second (Jun 23, 2008)

Is there any plan to keep the Toolbox when ENW 2 goes up?  I used to use it a fair amount, and would love to see it restored to its former glory!

I was also very happy that a utility I made was contributing something useful to ENWorld...
-blarg


----------

